# Mad Max: Fury Road.



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Its been long time coming but it looks like the wait could be worthwhile, well, according to the review given by Empire magazine and their full five star rating! Plus currently scoring 100% on Rotten Tomatoes too. Looking forward to the weekend - opens 14th May :thumb:

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/review.asp?FID=137658

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mad_max_fury_road/

EDIT: A little more on the BBC website - one journalist described it as a "Krakatoan eruption of craziness"! And from Peter Bradshaw (Guardian) commenting on Twitter: "Slightly embarrassed with myself at how very much I enjoyed the barking Mad Max: Fury Road."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-32698127


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll need to plan a visit to the imax to see this.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Showed the son the original movie last year and he spotted this trailer and said its nothing like mad max so had to sit through the 2nd and 3rd to show him why it so is mad mad... he gets it now....:lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Never seen it myself.
I see the trailer last week when I went to see avengers. I don't know the story behind it but imo just watching the trailer I think it looks like a crap film.


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Never seen it myself.
> I see the trailer last week when I went to see avengers. I don't know the story behind it but imo just watching the trailer I think it looks like a crap film.


Was thinking that myself, looks like a lot of nonsense tbh.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I take it you guys are too young for the orginal Mad Max films?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I take it you guys are too young for the orginally Mad Max films?


When was the original?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

1980s. It was one of Mel Gibson's first films.

I've seen them numerous times as my dad loves them.
We used to watch the first ones all the time (Skipping the bit where his wife and baby get killed).

I love the original car, before it gets banged up for the second film


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Born in 92 so Yeh before my time. Never heard of it until this new film.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had to Google it myself, but the original Mad Max was 1979. :doublesho Obviously I only watched it years later. 

It has been a while since I've seen any of them, but they did appear on TV late at night every so often. 

They are somewhat bizarre films, but you do find yourself having to watch. 

The new film has been getting outstanding reviews.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I had to Google it myself, but the original Mad Max was 1979. :doublesho Obviously I only watched it years later.
> 
> It has been a while since I've seen any of them, but they did appear on TV late at night every so often.
> 
> ...


That makes me feel old  however, if you get a chance to see the original Aussie language version, do it as it is so much better than the dubbed american english version. Some of the comments in the film make much better sense in Aussie dialect :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Loved the originals.

Especially the first one.

Seriously wanted that Interceptor.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> Skipping the bit where his wife and baby get killed


Spoiler alert dude:lol:
Some of us may not have had time in the last thirty six years to see it.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

In the trailer they blow up his car, but this is meant to be a prequel to mad max 2 i think?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Spoiler alert dude
> Some of us may not have had time in the last thirty six years to see it.


**** sorry.
Didn't even think about that


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

To me it looks like a group of weirdos driving around in the desert just trying to kill one another....looks crap to me too. (no I haven't seen the originals, too young and never bothered to watch them).


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> To me it looks like a group of weirdos driving around in the desert just trying to kill one another....looks crap to me too.


Yeah, it's a bit like The Kings Speech.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Went to see it tonight and would advise waiting for the blu Ray release ,You will only understand certain parts of the film if you have seen the originals Tom hardy really appears to struggle to pull off the mad max character it's definaltley not his best work


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw the movie over the weekend. Its a lot of fun and generally deserves the high critical praise bestowed by the press. A relentless juggernaut (pun intended!) assault upon the senses, and a more dynamic, visually arresting adrenaline fuelled ride you will not see this year - the sparing use of CGI making the action that much more visceral. Tom Hardy does an acceptable, competent job as Max, but for me he doesn't quite have the charisma of a young Mel Gibson as it were. But its not really a film about Max, his narrative is secondary to that of Charlize Theron's Furiosa (a superb character). 

Irrespective of what people think of the movie, its pretty amazing to think that George miller has produced one of the strongest well received action movies of recent years, despite severe production difficulties, when just entering his seventieth decade.

For movie trivia fans the actor playing the big bad 'Immortan Joe' , is none other than Hugh Keays-Byrne who played 'Toecutter' in the original.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> To me it looks like a group of weirdos driving around in the desert just trying to kill one another....looks crap to me too. (no I haven't seen the originals, too young and never bothered to watch them).


Change the word 'Desert' for 'streets' and you have the story of most of the fast and furious films.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Saw this at the weekend, was brilliant, can't recommend it highly enough and you don't need to have seen the originals to enjoy it. Stunt boys deserve a big pay packet, particularly the boys on the motorbikes.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm considering going to see this.
Last film I saw was Iron Man 2, so it's been ages since anything has interested me!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Saw this in the week and it is one of the best films I have seen in years. The action is unbelievable and goes on for most of the film. Stunt men in this film should have been paid well. Charlize Theron was superb.
Anyone who compares this to The Fast And The Furious does not know what they are talking about.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well here's a shocker.
never seen any of the originals as they was out way before my time. I said this film looked crap after I had seen the trailer for it.

Last Sunday me and the gf was bored and a last minute decision was made to drive to milton kenyes to see this. Nothing else was on at that time. 
Surprisingly I enjoyed it. Pretty good film tbh. Plenty of action through the whole film. Only thing that I wasn't to keen on was the soundtrack to alot of the scenes. Rock music. Got a bit annoying towards the end with that music.

But overall a good film and shocked me that I thought it was actually good.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Went to see it yesterday it's ****


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

After enjoying the original Mad Max films and seeing this one so hyped up, not sure if I expected too much. 

I found it underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Watched it last night, well half of it because I found it carp and did something else instead.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Went with a few mates on opening night. Personally thought it was rubbish, but I haven't seen the originals. A mate who has seen them all thought it was awesome so I think I may have to see the old ones to appreciate it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Am with Kerr saw it and was abit underwhelmed by it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i only remember that god awful 3rd one with tina turner in it,so this was like watching a completely different film.i have to say i liked it,it wasnt brilliant but it was an easy way to pass 2 hours.the stunts and chase scene towards the end where superb.only thing i didnt understand was the speeding up of the scenes.its like the projectionist had hit 2x speed by accident and realised and slowed it back to normal speed again,anyone else notice this spped up problem in some scenes ?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

silverback said:


> i only remember that god awful 3rd one with tina turner in it,so this was like watching a completely different film.i have to say i liked it,it wasnt brilliant but it was an easy way to pass 2 hours.the stunts and chase scene towards the end where superb.only thing i didnt understand was the speeding up of the scenes.its like the projectionist had hit 2x speed by accident and realised and slowed it back to normal speed again,anyone else notice this spped up problem in some scenes ?


Yes I noticed it. I think it's called speed-ramping or something like that. Mad Max 2 had it in as well.

As a film it was OK for the amazing action scenes, but overall, like some others, I was a little disappointed. Tom Hardy was wasted and he had hardly any lines. It was about Furiosa than Max.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Yes I noticed it. I think it's called speed-ramping or something like that. Mad Max 2 had it in as well.
> 
> As a film it was OK for the amazing action scenes, but overall, like some others, I was a little disappointed. Tom Hardy was wasted and he had hardly any lines. It was about Furiosa than Max.


They were easter eggs for the first three.
They used the technique a lot in them so I guess it was a nod to that.
You may have noticed one of the wives holding a tiny music box type thing. This was given to the feral kid in the second one.
Immortan Joe was played by the actor who was also the bad guy in the first. Etc


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Enjoyed it! Good action flick

Loved the first one,probably one of the reasons I'm a petrol head.

Immortan joe ,was the Toe cutter from the first film( if you didn't already know). Also read an interesting article about Hardys character, claiming he's actually the feral kid from the 2nd flick all grown up and taken on max's persona. (Wind up musical box,and chewing down lizards )


----------

